# Something Looks Wrong Here



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

Was looking through CraigsList and came across this
2002 Outback and if you look at the top left photo doesn't it look like tent material hanging from below the rear slide seal? Or did the plastic seperate from the slide itself? Just looks plain old wrong.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

That is weird! It looks like something is sagging, but the slide is fully in and latched.
Almost worth going to see, just to figure out what the heck is going on!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## dgilmore12 (Mar 31, 2008)

I can't find a good picture, but that's how my 03 is painted. It does look weird in the picture, but that's how it's supposed to be.


----------

